
Effects of microgravity on cell-level cardiac function and gene expression - bookofjoe
https://www.cell.com/stem-cell-reports/fulltext/S2213-6711(19)30367-4
======
basicplus2
<Space-flown hiPSC-CMs [human induced pluripotent stem cell-derived
cardiomyocytes] exhibited unchanged Ca2+ transient amplitude but showed a
significant increase in transient decay tau (Figures 3E and S1) that is
indicative of a decreased calcium recycling rate.

We also observed an increase in the standard deviation of beating intervals
(Figure 3F) in space-flown hiPSC-CMs, indicating beating irregularity.

These results suggest that calcium-handling-related parameters remain altered
for space-flown hiPSC-CMs following return to normal gravity.>

~~~
IgorPoltavskiy
We are waiting for the appearance of the Space Human.

~~~
flurdy
Where is Kevin Costner, we need a Waterworld version for microgravity...

Seriously though, I would expect humans to evolve to adapt to Mars gravity,
space station microgravity/nongravity, and so on.

Or future generations are stuck running on treadmills a lot, living on huge
spinning space stations to simulate gravity effects on the body.

~~~
pkilgore
You don't even need the waterworld reference. There is a great series of books
(and now a TV show) where "Belters" are space adapted humans. It turns into an
interesting, if not pretty depressing, racism problem between those that grew
up "down the well" instead of in space.

~~~
lightbyte
For people interested, the series (and tv show) is called "The Expanse".

~~~
Zenst
Only last week discovered this and binged the current 3 seasons, not met a sci
fi series that got me as excited since Babylon 5. Hard to pin it down as well
as has so much of everything that it is unique in itself, highly recommended.

